# Tablesaw casters



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently purchased a set of the Woodriver casters from Woodcraft and installed them on my Jet tablesaw. I replaced one of the mobile bases that I just wasn't that happy with. These new casters were pretty easy to put on and I am extremely happy with how they work on the saw. A simple push of your foot and you can raise or lower each one. Makes it a lot easier to push the saw in whatever direction you need.

It did require me to drill new holes into the legs of the saw but it wasn't any big deal. I am really impressed with them.

John


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Caster's*

Hey i like the looks of them? What did they cost 4 all. I need something for mine as well. 

Thanks

Wow found the price $44 bucks for 1, and i read a reveiw from a guy and said they didnt hold up well for his TS.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Splinter that is the price for all 4. I got them on sale and I think they were around $35 for the set of 4. Time will tell I guess on how they hold up but so far I am happy with them.

John


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a similar set up on my PM 63A when my father handed it down to me. The difference was that the wheels weren't a ball shape. They were regular swivel casters. The idea looked good. They just used the wrong wheels. As long as I didn't try to move the saw in any direction to the side the were ok. Oh yeah, my saw only had two. I had to pick up one end of the saw. PITA.

I am sure this will work well for you.


----------



## jimmykx250 (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked up 4" hard plastic,2 fixed and 2 with breaks. I love the set up and cheap.


----------

